# I think Wella Color Touch is KILLING MY HAIR :"(



## Chelsea (Apr 18, 2005)

it always gets so dry and ratty on the parts that I dyed after it startes to fade. WAH!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 18, 2005)

really?  I got Highlights when I was a hair model for wella, and they made my  hair super silky.  they were awesome


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2005)

I have been going to a salon that only uses Wella hair color and it is definetly damaging my hair each time I go back to get it highlighted.  I used to go to the an Aveda Concept Salon and their hair dye was great and never damaged my hair it just faded quicker.  The Wella color lasts longer and doesn't fade as quickly but has left my hair dry and broken.  I am considering going back to the Aveda Salon but i like the way the girl at my other salon does my hair.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

It is okay for the first while but omg.. when it fades.. my hair is so dry and nastified !! (color touch is semi perm)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

This is the product we used, I don't like it. The color fade too quickly, and yes, its damaging. I did a red flame in my boyfriend's hair, and he said his hair are more sensible. He had to apply it 2 X per week to keep the red color, after 2-3 weeks his hair was broken..

I prefer Color Sync (Matrix).


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

I dont use Wella's hair care products. I feel sorry for all of you.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_it always gets so dry and ratty on the parts that I dyed after it startes to fade. WAH!!!!_

 
Really? That's weird.

All I use in the salon is Wella, and all of my clients have awesome, healthy hair.

Are you deep conditioning 2x a week? If your hair is color-treated, no matter what brand, it is important to change your products.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettykitty* 
_I prefer Color Sync (Matrix)._

 
No way! Really? The Matrix color in the states is sooo drying!! It has so much ammonia in it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_I have been going to a salon that only uses Wella hair color and it is definetly damaging my hair each time I go back to get it highlighted. I used to go to the an Aveda Concept Salon and their hair dye was great and never damaged my hair it just faded quicker. The Wella color lasts longer and doesn't fade as quickly but has left my hair dry and broken._

 
It could be the way the girl is coloring your hair, not the color itself. If your hair is dry and broken, then she is probably overlapping the color.


----------



## pambubb (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been using Viva by Wella for years, and have had no negative effects. YOU HAVE TO USE CONDITIONER!!
  	Only problem now is, I can't find it in any of the usual suppliers. haS 'viva" been discontinued??????????? PLEASE DON'T TELL ME IT HAS!!!!


----------



## sayah (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you recommend that you do that so often? I've been told to keep the deep conditioning to once a week or every 10 days. *curious*



PnkCosmo said:


> Are you deep conditioning 2x a week? If your hair is color-treated, no matter what brand, it is important to change your products.


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never had a problem with it, and I have very dry hair naturally. I find it to be in better condition when it's dyed - even though I'm terrible at getting it redone before it fades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Remember to deep condition your hair, and it's best to change the conditioners around. For example, I use Aussie's 3-minute miracle every time I wash (2-3 times a week at most, also you can use conditioner to wash with instead of shampoo if your hair is really dry, like mine), and apply a deep conditioner once a week (I use VO5 hot oil, Boot's deep conditioning treatment, various aussie hair masques and once in a while trial something new).

  	One more thing to consider, is that it's often not fully rinsing all the soap/conditioner from your hair that makes it feel coarse and dry too, so it might be worth giving it an extra rinse when you wash.

  	I hope it gets better!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to have my hair colored with Wella at my old hair salon and my hair got more damaged each time, I now color my own hair with L'Oreal Creme Casting from the drugstore and the new growth is so much softer and healthier.

  	Took me a while to figure out it was the Wella that was causing the damage.


----------



## colorista (Apr 27, 2011)

hi take it from me im a hair dresser and colorist in ny now wella makes many diffrent color line if your hair is getting dry there not useing color touch but are most likely useing color charm witch does do that to the hair so make sure to ask your hair dresser what there useing now if your getting high lighted or bleached out all over then your hairdresser is either leaving the lightner on to long or useing a very high volume peroxide on your hair the color toch then would be used as a toner so in that case its deff not the color touch


----------



## LOVEhair (Jun 14, 2011)

I was trained at Wella in California and I have used it for years............I have never had an issue with it.  Are you going lighter? Maybe your hair can't the amount of lifting.  I agree it is probably the Stylists issue.  Not your hair.  But maybe trying a different product would be best.


----------



## ProHairStylist (Jan 9, 2012)

It's likely it's not the Wella Color Touch that is damaging your hair. Color touch is a deposit only color. Therefore, it has no lift value. No lift value = no damage. That being said, Wella Koleston Perfect & Color touch are both ammonia free. As long as you are using a good shampoo & conditioner, you shouldn't be having any problems. If you are, it's more than likely the stylist overlapping the color.


----------



## Kapri (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, I don't want to hi-jack this discussion but what developer strength for Wella Colour Touch do you recommend when using on previously dyed mid-brown hair which is 50% grey so the roots are very light. I am wanting to move from medium brown to a dark ash blonde.

  	Do you recommend using it in a proportion of 1: 1 as some people suggest?

  	Kapri


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 21, 2012)

I've used wella for over 8 years in the salon and never had a problem with it. Color touch is mostly a demi-pemanent and doesnt have the staying power as if you were to use koleston perfect which is a permanent so you are going to experience faster fading, however it is less damaging to the hair because of the low amonia and can still achieve beautiful results. I even use color touch as toners when I do highlights and the results are always amazing shine and silkyness. Make sure to do a deep condition once every two weeks. Do not over condition as deep condition contains protein which when use too much can also dry out the hair.


----------



## Julie McCauley (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't know why salons are using Wella - they must be getting a good deal - lousy color and doesn't last at all - until I find a salon that uses Loreal or something other than Wella will do myself at home


----------



## Alyson (Oct 17, 2014)

I have coloured my hair today with a Wella Mousse product. It is supposed to be Light Golden Blonde. My hair is nice and soft but 1. it is what I would call Ginger - my least favourite hair colour! The other thing is, although I had combed all the loose hairs out of it before I started,I have just got loads of hair out of the plughole from when I rinsed it.


----------



## Timothy Murphy (Nov 17, 2014)

Really? I have been using Wella color in my salon for almost 9 years, we never have any problems with it. The Color Touch line (demi perm) actually has conditioning additives in it. Maybe she is using the wrong developer. I used to work for CosmoProf and I can not tell you how many people would use peroxide 20 -40 volume developers for koleston (permenant) with their Colortouch (demi) Or use generic developer instead of the developer that you SHOULD use. So many people feel that it's OK to use a developer that is not made for the color they are using because either they arent used to it or it's "cheaper". If anyone's hair is getting dry and damaged with Colotouch then they need to be re-educated in the line. As to the color fading. Reds will ALWAYS fade quicker than any other color, and Colortouch is DESIGNED to fade naturally, as it is a DEMI. Also, the more grey a person has the more resistant it will be to color, you will have to adjust your formula accordingly. I usually find that when people have problems with Wella it's because they need education in the line. I would suggest with ANY color line you call the company and ask if they have any in salon education programs, and use those programs at least once a year. Usually they come free. I know Wella offers free programs yearly, and as with most color lines their Hotline is ALWAYS available.


----------



## Timothy Murphy (Nov 17, 2014)

Colorthouch developers only come in TWO strengths. 1.9 or 4.0 I would suggest 4.0 if you are using it for grey coverage. but remember that color touch is a DEMI is WILL fade.


----------



## Alyson (Nov 18, 2014)

How could it kill your hair? The hair outside your head is already dead. Only the follicle in your scalp is alive.


----------

